# Tim Burton's SWEENEY TODD!!



## Rushch6 (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't wait for this movie to come out! I love Johnny Depp!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.aintitcool.com/node/33463


----------



## frocher (Jul 28, 2007)

I love Sweeney Todd. I wonder if the movie will be true to the musical.


----------



## moondream (Jul 31, 2007)

Rushch6 - I'm totally with you! Johnny is love!

I was...beyond ecstatic when I heard that Johnny Depp _and_ Alan Rickman (my other true love, lol) were doing a movie together...and that they would be singing! I think I nearly fell off my chair. This movie is already amazing! haha


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 31, 2007)

I .. Didn't even KNOW! where have I been! I finally Have another movie to look forward to!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 1, 2007)

sweet. I just watched delicatessen- but I hear that Sweeny Todd is better


----------



## maggiep07 (Aug 11, 2007)

JOHNNY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he looks beautiful!


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 12, 2007)

Oooh how exciting!!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2007)

reminds me of edward scissorhands...i wonder why hahahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not a depp fan, but i love me some tim burton so i'm stoked.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 12, 2007)

Ooooooo!

Now I'm just waiting for the Alice in Wonderland (based on American McGee's Alice) to come out-or be made actually-& my movie life will be complete.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Ooooooo!

Now I'm just waiting for the Alice in Wonderland (based on American McGee's Alice) to come out-or be made actually-& my movie life will be complete._

 
I really like Tim Burton so I can't wait to see Alice in Wonderland.  

I just saw Sweeney Todd the other night.  What a crazy movie.  LOL


----------

